# Alguien ha hecho un Amplificador 433.92MHz para transmisión?



## panzzudo (Abr 2, 2007)

Saludos cordiales a todo el foro.

Desconozco mucho acerca del manejo de radiofrecuencias, necesito construir un amplificador de UHF de 433.92MHz para transmisión; he buscado en la red y no he encontrado, he encontrado algunos pero se aplican a frecuencias menores, mi pregunta es ¿puedo convertir un amplificador de por ejemplo 100MHz al que deseo únicamente cambiando el transistor que no soportaría la señal de 433.92MHz ?  sé que no es tan facil así nada más ya que incluyen bobinas y muchas otras cosas, pero la intención es cubrir el campo de 433.92MHz y pues aunque habría un derroche enorme de la potencia del circuito, ¿sería conveniente?

o ¿Alguien ha hecho algún amplificador de radiofrecuencias para transmisión con frecuencias cercanas a 434MHz? Le agradecería mucho por el dato.

Otra cosa, ¿Álguien conoce el límite de potencia que se permite para esta banda? He sabido que se tienen normas, he encontrado que en América hay restricciones para bandas de 460MHz hacia arriba pero de 434MHz aún no.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## MaMu (Abr 2, 2007)

A que distancia queres hacer la transmision? Yo he utilizado modulos wenshing a 433.92MHz a poco mas de 120mts de distancia, simplemente diseñando correctamente las antenas.

Saludos


----------



## panzzudo (Abr 2, 2007)

Muchas gracias por la respuesta MaMu, me gustaría lograr una distancia cerca de 300 metros; en cuanto a las antenas según encontré en las especificaciones que es sufiente con un alambre de 17cm, estoy utilizando una antena que le quité a un radio; aunque en la recepción utilizo una antena más pequeña porque el montaje no me permite más espacio, intento que sea de dipolo; en antenas no se mucho tambien, y he encontrado que se acoplan con circuitos aunque lo que hago es nada más conectarlas a la salida del módulo. La distancia que logro es alrededor de 3 metros, a veces más y a veces menos según el horario y el clima. Pero la zona de transmisión segura que tengo es de 1 metro y pues es poco para lo que intento construir.
¿cómo es el diseño de antenas que utilizaste? ¿podrías compartirlo?
Gracias por la respuesta. Saludos.


----------



## ChaD (Ene 28, 2010)

Hola gente, yo estoy en la misma, intentando realizar una transmision a 500m de distancia, se podra con algún módulo de Wenshing, pensaba utilizar el TWSHS-02 de 0.5W. Lo han usado? Tendré este alcance? Lo necesito para el campo, sin obstaculos. Cuales son sus experiencias? Muchisimas gracias.

Puede ser utilizar otro tipo de transmisor, si tienen alguna sugerencia.....


----------



## Cyborg16 (Ene 28, 2010)

Acerca de amplificadores de RF no tengo ni idea. Lo que si les puedo decir es que el alambre que se utiliza como antena es un cuarto de longitud de onda, lo cual es omnidireccional. Si para la aplicacion que lo necesitan no es necesario que sea omni pueden hacer una antena yagi de media longitud de onda y asi aumentar la ganancia de la misma. Cuantos más reflectores y directores le pongan la van a hacer mas direccional pero tambien van a aumentar el alcance de la transmision.

Saludos.


----------



## armandolopezmx (Ene 28, 2010)

porque no compras un modulo ya hecho. es como si fuera un modulo amplificador de sondio, este tiene entrada de rf, VCC, bias, y salida de RF amplificada hasta 25 o 30 watts. 
que da muy, muy alcance.
dependiente del voltaje del bias, es la salida de rf que te va a dar.

se alimentan con 12 volts, dc. y el vias va, si mal no recuerdo entre 8 y 12 volts. y la salida varia entre 5 y los 25-30 de salida en uhf.

no recuerdo la numeracion. pero esa es la idea.

checa esto:
http://www.mitsubishichips.com/Chin...hf300-500mhigh/uhf300-500mhigh/ra30h4047m.pdf

http://www.linxtechnologies.com/Products/RF-Modules/?frequency=433MHz&modulation=all


----------



## ChaD (Ene 28, 2010)

Armando, estos módulos que dices también reciben datos? Podrías guiarme un poco más?


----------



## Cyborg16 (Ene 28, 2010)

Obviamente con un transmisor muy chico poco importa que tengas una parabolica con 35db de ganancia que igual no vas a llegar muy lejos. Pero tambien es verdad que no importa el amplificador que tengas, si tenes un mal cableado con muchas perdidas y un antena con ROE y mal calculada podes ponerle 1KW de potencia que igual no vas a llegar ni a la esquina. Hay que buscar un equilibrio.


----------

